# Praying mantis



## EightyFive (Nov 7, 2010)

Other pictures here: Praying mantis | Time Capture
Not a perfect photo but it's very rare to find this bug near here so I  try to portrait it also if the light was not so good and I was without  tripod.


----------



## Petea (Nov 7, 2010)

A good attempt with the eye in focus. I think it could have done with more depth of field but I suspect you had to open up to compensate for having to hand hold to get a decent shutter speed. 

Another option would have been to increase the ISO so as to use more DOF


----------



## Frequency (Nov 7, 2010)

I think the two podia should have been included completely ; nice image indeed


----------



## EightyFive (Nov 7, 2010)

Petea said:


> A good attempt with the eye in focus. I think it could have done with more depth of field but I suspect you had to open up to compensate for having to hand hold to get a decent shutter speed.
> 
> Another option would have been to increase the ISO so as to use more DOF



these are all right considerations! You're right at all


----------



## ChrisA (Nov 8, 2010)

Like the eye focus.  I'd rotate the image to portrait personally.


----------

